# Westalpencross 2018



## Ventoux. (9. Juli 2018)

Endlich ist es soweit. Seit 2015 trage ich den Gedanken im Kopf, eine Westalpendurchquerung zu machen. Nun erfülle ich mir diesen Traum in meinem 60. Lebensjahr. Am nächsten Wochenende starten wir zu viert zu diesem Abenteuer.

Wir starten im Emmental und biken mitten durch den westlichen Alpenbogen über die schönsten Pässe und Trails nach Ventimiglia.

Hier die Streckenkarte:






Der Etappenplan sieht folgendermassen aus:

1. Etappe: Hasle - Iffigenalp
2. Etappe: Lenk - Lourtier
3. Etappe: Lourtier - Arvier
4. Etappe: Arvier - Val d'Isère
5. Etappe: Val d'Isère - Susa
6. Etappe: Susa - Sestriere
7. Etappe: Sestriere - Abriès
Ruhetag
8. Etappe: Abriès - Accéglio
9. Etappe: Accéglio - Therme di Valdieri
10. Etappe: Therme di Valdieri - Rifugio Don Barbera
11. Etappe: Rifugio Don Barbera - Ventimiglia

Mit durchschnittlich 70 km und 2'300 Höhenmetern pro Tag gibt das ein ziemlich hartes Stück Arbeit, mit unseren guten Vorbereitungen und super Form sind wir jedoch bestens gerüstet. Wir freuen uns riesig auf geile Trails und viel Spass und Fun. Berichte folgen nach unserer Rückkehr in meinem Blog.


----------



## 3cinos (9. Juli 2018)

Viel Spaß, gute Kameradschaft und vor allem unfallfreier Tourverlauf und schönes Wetter.
Freue mich auf den Bericht ..
Pfüat di, 3cinos


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McNulty (9. Juli 2018)

TipTop. Wenn Ihr am Donnerstag Assietta-Kammstraße macht könnte man sich sehen


----------



## bMerry (10. Juli 2018)

Klingt spannend und wird sicher eine imposante Tour. Freue mich auf den Bericht 

Das Wetter gut bestellt? Allzeit gute Fahrt


----------



## TitusLE (10. Juli 2018)

Ventoux. schrieb:


> Mit durchschnittlich 70 km und 2'300 Höhenmetern pro Tag


Respekt 
Viel Spaß auf der Tour


----------



## Fubbes (10. Juli 2018)

Die Westalpen sind in der Tat großartig. Viel Spaß und gutes Gelingen.


----------



## Ventoux. (11. Juli 2018)

Man kann uns übrigens während der Tour auf Instagram folgen.


----------



## Fubbes (12. Juli 2018)

Ich seh da nur Bilder?


----------



## bem (12. Juli 2018)

Nur ein kleiner Tip am Rande: 
Auf der Karte hast du den "Col du Malrif" eingetragen. 
Wenn ihr vor Ort seid, fahrt auf jeden Fall vom Gipfel (also Pic Malrif) ab und nicht vom Col!


----------



## isartrails (12. Juli 2018)

Ich wünsche viel Spaß und gutes Gelingen!
Wenn ich mir was wünschen darf: mach doch bitte eine _"Tour du Fromage d'Alpage"_, eine Fotoserie der Käsesorten aller durchreisten Alpregionen. Ist für 'nen Emmentaler ja schon fast Pflicht...


----------



## Ventoux. (12. Juli 2018)

bem schrieb:


> fahrt auf jeden Fall vom Gipfel (also Pic Malrif)


Das ist so geplant.


isartrails schrieb:


> mach doch bitte eine _"Tour du Fromage d'Alpage"_, eine Fotoserie der Käsesorten aller durchreisten Alpregionen


Super Idee, danke. Da ich ein absoluter Käseliebhaber bin, dürfte mir das leichtfallen ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isartrails (12. Juli 2018)

Ventoux. schrieb:


> Da ich ein absoluter Käseliebhaber bin ...


Huch, noch ne Ähnlichkeit zwischen uns.


----------



## McNulty (29. Juli 2018)

@Ventoux. Kann es sein, dass ihr zu dritt am 18ten in der Pizzaria Miro wahrt? Wenn ja - wir auch - erst als meine Mitfahrerin meinte - die drei Schweizer hat es geklingelt...


----------



## Ventoux. (29. Juli 2018)

@McNulty Das waren wir im Miro  Schade hat's nicht geklappt.


----------



## McNulty (29. Juli 2018)

Genau - kurz danach saßen wir bei euren Bikes  - das wäre ja lustig geworden


----------



## isartrails (30. Juli 2018)

Ventoux, schon zurück von eurem Abenteuer? Lass hören!


----------



## Ventoux. (30. Juli 2018)

Wir haben's geschafft, unsere Transalp ist leider bereits vorbei! Bis auf einen Pass konnten wir die gesamte Tour wie geplant absolvieren. Die gigantischen Eindrücke dieser Tour müssen nun verarbeitet werden, Bilder sortiert und zusammengestellt werden. Das dauert eine Weile, bis ich die Berichte der einzelnen Etappen fertig habe.
Zusammengefasst war es aber eine absolut traumhafte Tour durch die Westalpen. Einsamste Täler, wunderschöne Passübergänge und Weltklassetrails wechselten sich ab. Ein Abenteuer, das ewig haften bleibt.
Gestartet waren wir zu viert, hatten aber zwei Ausfälle infolge körperlicher Unpässlichkeiten, so dass Fred und ich glücklich in Ventimiglia zum Finisherjump ins Mittelmeer ansetzen konnten. Nebst den üblichen Umfallern hatten wir keine nennenswerte Stürze oder gar Verletzungen zu verzeichnen, nebst einem einzigen Platten auch keine weiteren Defekte.

Hier ein paar erste Eindrücke:



Abfahrt vom Col du Rocher Blanc ins Val d'Isère




Ankunft auf dem Col de Sollières




Abfahrt zum Petit Mont Cenis




Rückblick zur genialen Abfahrt vom Col Clapier

@isartrails Die Käsereportage kommt leider nicht zustande, aufgrund der doch umfangreichen Tagespensen hatten wir zu wenig Zeit um uns auch noch darum zu kümmern. Aber im Rucksack war natürlich immer ein Stück Käse und eine Trockenwurst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isartrails (30. Juli 2018)

Mein aus tiefstem Herzen entsprungener Neid ist dir gewiss! 
Bin schon sehr gespannt auf Story und Fotos.


----------



## verano (30. Juli 2018)

Das sieht sehr vielversprechend aus und ich freue mich schon auf den Bericht! Glückwünsch zur absolvierten Tour.


----------



## cschaeff (30. Juli 2018)

@Ventoux. 
Immer schön, wenn ein Plan aufgeht 
Bin sehr gespannt auf euren Bericht...


----------



## Ventoux. (7. August 2018)

*Transalp 2018, 1. Etappe*
Hasle-Rüegsau - Thun - Diemtigtal- Grimmifurggi - Lenk - Iffigenalp
99 km, 2'514 hM, 7h32'

Mit einer richtigen anspruchsvollen Alpentransversale wollte ich mir noch einen lange gehegten Biketraum erfüllen. Ich wählte dabei eine Route längs durch den westlichen Alpenbogen ans Mittelmeer. Ich kenne mittlerweile einige Gebiete und bin Teile dieser Strecke bereits abgefahren. Die Einsamkeit und die unendlichen Weiten ohne jede Infrastruktur faszinieren mich immer wieder aufs Neue. Hier muss man sich noch jeden Höhenmeter selber erkämpfen, Tragepassagen von einer Stunde und mehr gehören dazu.

Endlich war es soweit. Nach langer Vorbereitungszeit starteten wir an diesem wunderschönen Samstagmorgen zu unserer Reise ans Mittelmeer.





Wir starteten in Hasle-Rüegsau beim 2-Rad-Center. Mit dabei waren Mändu, der Geschäftsinhaber, Fred und Aschi, alle aus der Trailblazer-Truppe. Der Einfachheit halber hatten wir auch alle den gleichen Nachnamen. Wir sind auch alle in diesem Ort aufgewachsen und kennen uns bereits aus der Kindergartenzeit.

Die Gewichtskontrolle der Rucksäcke löste bereits grosser Hallo und Gelächter aus, war doch von 4,5 bis 8 kg die Spannweite relativ gross.









Die ersten 50 km über Thun nach Oey-Diemtigen waren ein lockeres Einrollen, bevor es durchs Diemtigtal auf die ersten Trails ging. Endlich waren die ersten Berge in Sicht. Hier genehmigten wir uns noch einen leckeren Kaffee, später waren dann nur noch kalte Getränke gefragt aufgrund der zunehmenden Temperaturen. 





Der Aufstieg zur Alp Grimmi erwies sich dann als zäher als angenommen. Obwohl die Flurstrasse in einem guten Zustand war, mussten wir bis zur Waldgrenze bereits einiges schieben, weil es einfach zu steil war.  Wir alle kannten diesen Streckenteil bisher nur bergab.

Auf der Alp genehmigten wir uns dann einen kühlen Drink. Daneben wurden empfindliche Stellen mit viel Sonnencreme behandelt und Mändu's Bike vom Sennenhund liebevoll markiert.






Der restliche Aufstieg zum Grimmifurggi über blühende Alpwiesen und Alpenrosenfelder war dann relativ kurzweilig. Bereits musste ein erstes Schneefeld gequert werden, viele weitere sollten auf der Tour noch folgen. Mit 2'022 M.ü.M. knackten wir auch bereits zum ersten Mal die 2'000-er Grenze. 





Die Abfahrt ins Färmeltal mussten wir mangels Wanderwegalternativen auf der steilen Alpstrasse zurücklegen. Ab dem Färmelberg wählten wir dann aber den abwechslungsreichen Wanderweg auf der linken Talseite.

An der Lenk verpflegten wir uns beim Grossverteiler für die letzten 500 hM hinauf zur Iffigenalp. Hier hatte Aschi noch ein Techtelmechtel mit dem Filialleiter, welcher das offenbar nicht ganz korrekt platzierte Bike am Geranium-Palett  kurzerhand packte und an das nächste Geländer schmiss.

Kurz darauf ergoss sich ein Gewitter über uns, so dass wir uns in die einheitlichen roten Plastikregenüberwürfe zwängten, welche Mändu noch organisiert hatte, und den Aufstieg im Regen absolvierten.





Im Berghaus Iffigenalp wie auch in allen folgenden Etappenorten habe ich im Vorfeld unsere Übernachtungen reserviert, teils über Buchungsplattformen, teils direkt per Mail. Ich wollte mir aus den Erfahrungen der letztjährigen Mont Blanc Tour das leidige Suchen einer Unterkunft ersparen und die Zeit lieber für den geselligen Tagesausklang nutzen. Das Risiko von unvorhergesehenen Annullationen nahmen wir nach gemeinsamer Absprache in Kauf. Zudem konnten einige Unterkünfte bis fünf Tage vor Ankunft annulliert werden.

Die Geselligkeit hatte auf der gesamten Tour absolute Priorität. Ein kühles Bier und ein Schnupf kamen meistens vor irgendwelcher Körper- und Materialpflege und meistens auch vor dem Einchecken.

Eine bereits abwechslungsreiche, lange und trotzdem spassige Etappe lag hinter uns. Mit einem feinen Essen und weitere Bieren und Schnupfs sowie einiger Gesangseinlagen meiner drei Kollegen (sie waren früher alle im Jodlerclub) trugen wir zur guten Stimmung im Restaurant bei. Draussen regnete es weiter, für den nächsten Tag war aber bereits wieder besseres Wetter angesagt.


----------



## isartrails (7. August 2018)

Ventoux. schrieb:


> *...*Mit einem feinen Essen und weitere Bieren und Schnupfs sowie einiger Gesangseinlagen meiner drei Kollegen (sie waren früher alle im Jodlerclub) trugen wir zur guten Stimmung im Restaurant bei.


Geil. Da wär ich gern dabei gewesen!
(Und natürlich nicht nur da.)


----------



## McNulty (7. August 2018)

Schoen, endlich mal wieder was g'scheits aus den Westalpen


----------



## isartrails (7. August 2018)

Ventoux. schrieb:


> 99 km, 2'514 hM, 7h32'


Andererseits, für 'ne erste Einrolletappe ziemlich strammes Programm. Mit einem flottem Tempo. 
Ich überleg' mir das mit dem Dabeiseinwollen eventuell nochmal...


----------



## Ventoux. (10. August 2018)

*Transalp 2018, 2. Etappe*
Iffigenalp - Rawilpass - Sion - Croix de Coeur - Lourtier
91 km, 2'814 hM, 8h37'

Der Regen hatte aufgehört, es zeigte sich ein prächtiger Morgen mit ungemein frischer Luft. Nun stand der erste happige Aufstieg zum Rawilpass bevor, 840 Höhenmeter mehrheitlich Bike schieben oder tragen.



 



Nach dem ausgiebigen Frühstück mussten wir nach ca. 100 m fahren bereits mit schieben beginnen. Die ersten Höhenmeter bis in die Felsen führen im Zickzack hoch. Immer wieder schweift der Blick zurück auf die Iffigenalp und weiter in die Berner Voralpen. Auch die ersten Tiere krabbeln über den Weg, mehrere schwarze Salamander genossen den kühlen Morgen.



 



Durch die Felspartie bis zur Blattihütte können einige Abschnitte gefahren werden, aber bitte nur die einigermassen Schwindelfreien. Wir hatten bereits wieder viel Spass, ein paar Ziegen und ein schöner Wasserfall brachten Abwechslung.







Ab der Blattihütte wird's dann immer grüner und flacher. Über Schafweiden und entlang des kleinen See's kommt der Pass immer näher. Auf dem Rawilpass mit 2'427 M.ü.M. hatten wir das Gröbste geschafft. Ich schwärmte meinen Kollegen noch ein wenig vor, was für geile Trails vom Plaine Morte via Wildstrubelhütte bis hierhin führten.



 



Wer den Rawilpass kennt, weiss was jetzt kommt. Fast unendliche Flowtrails über die Rawilalp liessen den beschwerlichen Aufstieg bald vergessen. Einige wenige Schneefelder wechselten sich mit erdigen Trails ab. Ein Tummelplatz für jegliche Spielereien mit dem Bike bis zum kleinen Seelein, das Grinsen lässt einem nicht mehr los und meine Kollegen liessen einige Jauchzer hören.



 



Dann beginnt der steilere Teil der Abfahrt runter an den Lac de Tseuzier. Auch wunderschön mit einige technischen Kleinigkeiten. Der stetige Tiefblick zum See und zu den weit entfernten Walliser Alpen ist gewaltig.





Nach einer Pause auf der Alp Lourantse kommt ab der Staumauer das zweite Leckerli des Tages. Der wunderschöne Trail hoch über der Liène zieht sich zum Teil recht ausgesetzt den Felsen entlang. Aus Sicherheitsgründen lohnt es sich teilweise zu schieben und das bergseitige Halteseil zu benutzen. Richtung Bisse d'Ayent führt der Trail dann mehrheitlich im Wald und man ist weniger absturzgefährdet, wie wir bald merken sollten.

Plötzlich vor mir hängt Aschi bergseits mit dem Pedal an einer Wurzel an und mit einem klassischen Highsider fliegt er kopfüber ca. 5 Meter tief über die steile Böschung in den Wald. Ein gehöriger Schreck fährt uns in die Glieder und mit vereinten Kräften ziehen wir Aschi wieder auf den Trail hoch. Trotz der vielen herumliegenden Äste und Bäumen hatte er nur ein paar Schürfungen und eine kleine Schnittwunde am Knie zu verzeichnen. Verdammt Glück gehabt...

Leicht geschockt fahren wir weiter über herrliche Trails Richtung Ayent. Hier stachen wir runter und wollten eigentlich durch den kleinen Tunnel zur Bisse de Clavau gelangen. Auf halbem Weg ist aber die Weiterfahrt zu Ende. Ein Absperrband mit einem Plakat versperrt die Weiterfahrt. Da wir den Grund nicht kennen, riskieren wir nicht, dass wir wieder zurück aufsteigen müssen und nehmen dann den oberen Weg, bis wir in den Rebbergen wieder auf die Bisse de Claveau stossen. Dieser folgen wir dann bis oberhalb Sion und fahren direkt ins Stadtzentrum, um was ordentliches zu essen.

Hier eröffnete uns dann Aschi leider, dass er sich nicht mehr wohl fühle und der Sturz doch mehr Schaden angerichtet habe und er auf die Weiterreise verzichte. Schweren Herzens akzeptierten wir den Entscheid und machten uns zu Dritt auf den Weg.





Der Aufstieg von Aproz Richtung Croix de Coeur auf der Teerstrasse war dann brätschheiss. Jeder Brunnen wurde zur Abkühlung benutzt und direkt ab dem Bike fahrend auch einige feine Aprikosen gepflückt. Hier litt ich auch das einzige Mal auf der ganzen Tour. Erst kurz vor Isérables, wo die Strasse dann ins Seitental einbiegt, wurde es erträglicher.

Via La Tzoumaz, wo wir endlich was Stärkendes trinken konnten, gelangten wir dann zur Passhöhe auf 2'173 M.ü.M. Knapp 1'700 Höhenmeter an einem Stück lagen hinter uns.

Nun fuhren wir auf dem Höhenweg oberhalb Verbier nach La Chaux, wo ich bereits seit längerer Zeit den Trail über den Grat nach Lourtier im Auge hatte. Er ist in der Bikekarte von Verbier schwarz eingetragen. Am Anfang ziemlich verblockt, wurde es bald flowiger, aber immer steiler. Auf Le Mintset-d'en Haut bogen wir jedoch nach rechts ab, um auf Flurwegen und Strassen nach Lourtier zu gelangen. Das sehr steile Profil im unbekannten Gelände machte uns nach der langen Etappe nicht mehr an.

Im Hotel La Vallée in Lourtier war dann die wiederum lange und heisse Etappe zu Ende. Selbstverständlich zogen wir ein grosses kühles Blondes im Garten dem im Fernsehzimmer laufenden WM-Final vor.

Mehr Bilder gibt es in meinem Blog.


----------



## Ventoux. (13. August 2018)

*Transalp 2018, 3. Etappe*
Lourtier - Mauvoisin - Fenêtre de Durand - Ru de By - Etroubles - Ville sur Sarre - Arvier
92 km, 2'428 hM, 8h16'

Bestens gestärkt starteten wir zur nächsten Etappe, die uns über die Grenze nach Italien führen sollte. Dieser Abschnitt ist mir mittlerweile bestens bekannt, bin ich ihn in den letzten Jahren bereits dreimal abgefahren. Beim bezahlen der Hotelzimmer dann die Überraschung, die Übernachtung von Aschi wurde uns erlassen, eine sehr nette Geste. Passt eigentlich zu meinen Erfahrungen, die ich bei meinen bisherigen Aufenthalten im Val de Bagnes gemacht habe.






Die Bikes sind bereit, das Wetter einmal mehr super. Wir fahren im morgendlichen Schatten über die alte Strasse durch das schmucke Feriendörfchen Plamproz nach Fionnay hoch.



 

 



Immer wenn ich ins Val de Bagnes fahre und auf der Anhöhe vor Bonatchiesse ankomme, habe ich den Eindruck, dass man nun richtig in den Westalpen angekommen ist. Gewaltig die Bergwelt ringsum und die ersten 3'500-er sind zum Greifen nah. Auf der Staumauer am Mauvoisin genossen wir die grandiose Aussicht zurück ins Tal.



 



Endlich haben wir die Teerstrasse verlassen und fahren durch die Tunnels mit den wunderschönen Ausblicken auf den Stausee.





Eine letzte kleine Abfahrt und nach der Brücke beginnt dann der Anstieg zum Fenêtre de Durand. Bis zur Ruine der ehemaligen Alphütte Grand Charmotane kann man noch fahren, dann heisst es Bike schultern für die nächsten rund 350 Höhenmeter. Doch dann kann man bereits wieder einige Abschnitte fahren, unterbrochen von einigen Schneefeldern und Schiebestücken.





Auf dem Fenêtre de Durand auf 2'797 M.ü.M. machen wir ausgiebig Pause und verpflegen uns, je nach Vorlieben mit Landjäger und Käse oder mit Energieriegeln. Dabei schauen wir einem Alpenschneehuhn zu, wie es uns von seinem Nest weglocken will. Natürlich lassen wir das schöne Tier in Ruhe.





Die Abfahrt über 400 hM einmal mehr einfach Klasse, obwohl gegenüber früheren Jahren mehr Schneefelder überquert werden müssen. Auf der Alp Thoules stossen wir dann auf den Fahrweg, welcher uns zur Comba de By führt. Hie tragen wir dann die Bikes über schweisstreibende rund 130 hM hoch zur Ru de By.



 



Dieser Aufstieg lohnt sich auf jeden Fall, folgt doch ein rund 8 km langer wunderschöner Trail bis zur Alp Champillon entlang der Suone, welche zuerst verdeckt unter dem Trail, später offen daneben verläuft. Hier hat der Getränkestand geöffnet, so dass wir unsere ausgetrockneten Kehlen mit einem kühlen Getränk befeuchten können. Unaufgefordert bekommen wir dazu ein Häppli in Form von geschnittener Trockenwurst.





Und dann kommt wieder eines meiner Highlights im Aostatal, nämlich die Abfahrt nach Etroubles. Zuerst nochmal ein Stück entlang der Suone, dann einen guten Kilometer über einen Forstweg, bevor es dann runter geht. Der Einstieg ist nicht einfach zu finden und führt über eine Alpweide mit dichtem Nesselbewuchs. Aber da heisst es Augen zu und durch, als Kind sagte man uns, man müsse nur nicht einatmen, dann brennen die Nesseln nicht ;-)

Diese Abfahrt über knapp 700 hM ist einfach nur ein Traum, Flow ohne Ende durch wunderschöne Waldpartien und entlang einiger Felswände. Unterbrochen wurde unsere Fahrt nur von einem vollbehangenen wilden Kirschbaum, dem wir nicht widerstehen konnten. Kurz oberhalb Etroubles spickte uns der Trail dann auf die heisse Teerstrasse in die Zivilisation zurück.





Nicht für lange, unmittelbar nach Etroubles bogen wir auf den 12 km langen Trail entlang dieser wunderschön angelegten Suone. In Arpuilles ging es nochmals ein bisschen aufwärts bis nach Ville sur Sarre. Hier wollten wir eigentlich runter nach Sarre die Trails abseits der Strasse nehmen, aber genau hier oben kamen wir in ein Gewitter. Wir beschlossen, so schnell wie möglich auf der Strasse runter zu fahren.

Im Tal fuhren wir auf der Hauptstrasse mit viel Verkehr, aber wenigstens durchwegs auf Velostreifen, nach Arvier, unserem Tagesziel. Der Weg zog sich elend lang, zwischendurch regnete es wieder, dann wieder Sonnenschein und es war sehr schwül und feucht im Aostatal. Genügsam wie sie sind klemmten sich meine beiden Kollegen ohne zu murren an mein Hinterrad. Ich hätte schon lange gemotzt, wie weit es denn noch gehe.

Im Hotel Col du Mont angekommen, versorgte uns die gute Chefin als allererstes in der noch geschlossenen Bar mit einem grossen kühlen Moretti. Am Abend gab es in einem kleinen Restaurant standesgemäss für Italien eine feine Polenta.


----------



## isartrails (13. August 2018)

Die Ru von Etroubles nach Gignod bin ich auch schon mal runter. Hatte zwischendurch beängstigende "Buckel", bei denen ich fürchtete, seitlich in den Waal abzurutschen. Haben in Gignod dann die Talseite auf den Pilgerweg gewechselt.
https://photos.app.goo.gl/PzBzgcMTsDSDM7wJ8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## palomo70 (13. August 2018)

Sehr schöner Bericht, ich bin gespannt, wie es weitergeht und wie es Euch ergangen ist. Ich war dieses Jahr - nach 5 Jahren in den Westalpen - mal wieder in den Ostalpen unterwegs. War schön, war toll. Aber nächstes Jahr will ich unbedingt wieder in die Westalpen und Eure Route gefällt mir bislang sehr gut.


----------



## baraber (13. August 2018)

Toller Bericht !
Danke fürs Einstellen. Ist mit ganz schön Arbeit verbunden.


Schöne Bilder und Eindrücke von den Westalpen - ich glaube die machen echt süchtig

Chapeau vor euren Tagesleistungen!!

Gruß vom baraber, der sich schon auf die weiteren Etappen freut !!


----------



## Ventoux. (16. August 2018)

*Transalp 2018, 4. Etappe*
Arvier - Valgrisenche - Rifugio Bezzi - Col du Rocher Blanc - Le Fenil - Val d'Isère
62 km, 2'687 hM, 7h02'

Nach dem ausgiebigen Frühstück machten wir uns bei noch bedecktem Himmel an den langen Aufstieg durchs Valgrisenche. Rund 20 km Aufstieg auf Teerstrasse stand uns bevor.




Die Steigung begann unmittelbar nach dem Hotel. Obwohl mir dieser Abschnitt ein bisschen zuwider war, gestaltete er sich aber mit meinen Kollegen als kurzweilig. Kleinere Foto- und Aussichtspausen brachten ein wenig Abwechslung.



 


In Valgrisenche fuhren wir auf der in Fahrtrichtung gesehen linken Talseite zur Staumauer hoch. Danach führte ein schön angelegtes Strässchen ohne Verkehr über dem See nach Surier. So konnten wir die zusätzlichen Höhenmeter auf der eigentlichen Talstrasse einsparen.



 


In Surier hiess es Wasser tanken, um den zunehmenden Temperaturen trotzen zu können. Man kann dann noch bis ca. auf die Höhe des Weilers Saxe De Ponton fahren, bevor es zu steil und verblockt wird. Zudem mussten wir ein längeres Schneefeld queren. Der nicht fahrbare Aufstieg zum Rifugio Bezzi zieht sich, nach jeder Kuppe meint man die Hütte nun sehen zu können. Diesen Weg bin ich bereits in beide Richtungen gegangen.




Im Rifugio Bezzi wollten wir unbedingt eine stärkende Suppe essen. Nachdem wir zuerst um eine halbe Stunde vertröstet wurden, weil die Küchenmannschaft gerade am Essen sei, rollten wir ein bisschen die Augen und gaben uns ungeduldig, bald bekamen wir dann aber von der Hüttenwartin eine Gemüsesuppe aufgestellt, die bei uns sofort als "Weltklasse" eingestuft wurde.



 

 


Danach folgte der lange und harte Aufstieg zum Col du Rocher Blanc. Zuerst ging es steil dem Hang entlang talauswärts zurück, immer mit herrlichem Tiefblick auf den vorhin begangenen Weg zum Rifugio. Sobald es aber links weg in ein wunderschönes Hochtal abzweigt, wird es ein wenig flacher.



 


Vorbei an einem herrlich gelegenen Seelein und durch einige Restschneefelder kommen wir dem Passübergang immer näher. Einige Abschnitte können wieder gefahren werden, bevor der Schlussaufstieg durch Schotterhalden nochmal richtig steil wird. Bis zum Col du Rocher Blanc auf 2'835 M.ü.M. sind wir nun vom Hotel aus insgesamt 31 km und 2'080 Höhenmeter hochgestiegen.



 


Der ansonsten herrliche Trail führte im oberen Teil über ein längeres Schneefeld, bevor wir dann über saftige Alpweiden in voller Blütenpracht surfen konnten. Meine Vermutung einige Tage vor der Tour bestätigten sich, dass an diesem Pass noch am meisten Schnee liegen könnte.




Nach Le Fenil fuhren wir runter zur Passstrasse, welcher wir dann bei grosser Hitze bis Val d'Isère folgten. Die Skistation empfing uns dann in ihrer ganzen Hässlichkeit. Hotelbunker wechselten sich mit Appartementsiedlungen und vielen Restaurants an der Strasse ab. Nun mussten wir erstmal die Vorräte auffüllen, da die nächste Übernachtung ohne Frühstück gebucht war.

Wir fuhren noch weiter bis zum Dörfchen Le Fornet, wo wir unser Appartement gebucht hatten. Einige Verwirrung gab es beim Bezug, war doch für das ziemlich ältere und senile Paar keine Buchung auffindbar. Nachdem ich aber die Buchungsbestätigung vorlegen konnte und das Geld auf den Tisch legte, war alles in Ordnung. Für Aschi mussten wir wieder nichts bezahlen.

Am Abend wollten wir eigentlich im einzigen Restaurant im Ort Essen gehen. Nachdem aber bereits das Aperobier 7 Euro kostete, studierten wir mal die Speisekarte am Anschlag. Menuepreise über 100 Euro veranlassten uns aber, zurück nach Val d'Isère zu gehen und dort etwas zu suchen. Der Weg zurück war ca. 3 km und einige Tiefenmeter, was uns ein bisschen zuwider war.

Nach einem wunderbaren Essen in einer kleinen Pizzeria begann es prompt zu regnen und wir hatten keine Regensachen dabei. Kurzerhand sprach ich zwei Büezer beim Feierabendbier an, ob sie nicht einen Pickup oder Lieferwagen hätten um uns zurückzuführen. Nach der Zusage einer entsprechenden Entschädigung war fünf Minuten später ein Kollege von ihnen mit einem Minivan da, der uns dann zurückfuhr. Ich liebe solch kleinen Anekdoten, welche das Erlebnis einer Tour zusätzlich auffrischen.

Weitere Bilder gibt's in meinem Blog zu sehen.


----------



## isartrails (16. August 2018)

Ventoux. schrieb:


> zwei Büezer (...)





Ventoux. schrieb:


> Ich liebe solch kleinen Anekdoten, welche das Erlebnis einer Tour zusätzlich auffrischen.


Geht mir genauso.


----------



## Ventoux. (16. August 2018)

Büezer ist Schweizer Mundart und umgangssprachlich für einen "gewöhnlichen" Arbeiter  Ich streue gerne solche Ausdrücke in meine Berichte


----------



## Ventoux. (20. August 2018)

*Transalp 2018, 5. Etappe*
Val d'Isère - Col de l'Isèran - Bonneval-sur-Arc - Lanslebourg - Col de Sollières - Col du Petit Mont Cenis - Col Clapier - Susa
96 km, 2'717 hM, 8h45'

Heute konnten wir früh starten, da wir nicht wie sonst eine Frühstückszeit abwarten mussten. So konnten wir noch im Schatten und angenehmer Temperatur den Col de l'Isèran in Angriff nehmen. Da unser Übernachtungsort bereits an der Passstrasse liegt, ging's direkt in die Steigung.



 

 


Die Steigung ist sehr moderat und man sieht immer mehr ins Val d'Isère zurück. In der ersten Kurve des Passes beim Parkplatz machte dann ein Inlinefahrer Autostopp Richtung Pass. Ich sagte noch zu meinen Kollegen, dass wir den bald runterkommen sehen werden. Und so war es, er liess sich nach oben führen und kam dann ziemlich rasant die Strasse runter. Er nützte wohl den frühen Morgen mit wenig Verkehr.




Etwa drei Kilometer vor der Passhöhe juckte mich dann mein Gümmelerherz und ich verabschiedete mich unter den mitleidigen Blicken von Fred und Mändu zur Passhöhe.



 


Da der Col de l'Isèran mitten durch den Nationalpark Vanoise führt, müssen wir auch die Abfahrt auf der Passstrasse machen. Wunderschöne Trails und Pässe würden von Val d'Isère durch den Park führen, aber laut Internet sind die Ranger sehr streng, die Busse kostet offenbar 200 Euro. Schade, aber so ein Temporausch mit über 70 km/h mit dem Bike ist auch nicht schlecht.
In Bonneval-sur-Arc genehmigen wir uns nun endlich einen feinen Kaffee, nachdem es ja am Morgen keinen gegeben hat.



 


Die nächsten 16 km bis Lanslevillard führt ein wunderschön angelegter Weg abseits der Strasse das Tal hinunter. Hier füllen wir noch die Vorräte und die Trinkflaschen auf für den anstehenden langen Aufstieg durch den Forêt d'Arc Richtung Sollières, welcher in Lanslebourg beginnt. Es war sehr heiss und die Wasservorräte wurden knapp. Bei der Skiliftstation Le Replat des Canons wollten wir in der öffentlichen Toilette Wasser nachfüllen, es war aber ein Trocken-WC ohne Wasseranschluss. Nun hiess es einteilen.



 

 


Ein letzter Blick zurück ins Val Cenis, bald begann dann der absolut traumhafte Trail zum Col de Sollières auf 2'639 M.ü.M. Wunderschön führt er der Bergflanke entlang in einer mässigen Steigung, alles fahrbar. Am Wegrand lag ein Wasserschlauch, welcher aus einer Quellfassung zu den untenliegenden Alpweiden führte. Mändu öffnete kurzerhand eine Schlauchkupplung, damit wir wieder Wasser auffüllen konnten.



 

 


Die kurze Abfahrt auf herrlichen Erdtrails war schnell hinter uns und wir steuerten das Rifugio Les Coulours am Col du Petit Mont Cenis an, wo wir uns eine hammermässige Omelette mit Schinken genehmigten.



 

 


Die Fahrt vom Col du Petit Mont Cenis zum Col Clapier auf 2'477 M.ü.M. ist einfach nur ein Traum. Praktisch alles fahrbar führt der Trail über die Hochebene und entlang des Lac de Savine zum Pass. Hier betraten wir wieder italienischen Boden.



 

 


Und es kam noch besser. Die Abfahrt über 1'200 Höhenmeter bis zur Strasse in Case Pietra Porchera beinhaltete alles, was das Bikerherz höher schlagen lässt. Meistens steinig und auch ruppig führt der Trail in endlosen Kehren durch den steilen Hang. In Susa selber recherchierte ich einen Trail möglichst ohne Steigungen und direkt oberhalb der Stadt durch zur Unterkunft. Dass wir dabei die schönsten Hometrails der Locals fanden, machte die Sache natürlich spannender.

In Susa selber war es dann sehr heiss und schwül. In der Unterkunft wollte oder durfte uns der Gastgeber kein Bier ausgeben, was bei uns zu einer akuten Unterhopfung führte. Dass hiess sofort duschen und ab in die Stadt zum Einkaufen und ins Bier. Später dann gab's einen feinen italienischen Dreigänger zum Nachtessen. Offenbar war @McNulty  zur selben Zeit in diesem Restaurant, gab sich aber leider nicht zu erkennen, schade.


----------



## bMerry (20. August 2018)

Wahnsinn, ich vrebeuge mich vor Euren Tagesetappen 

Schöner Bericht, lädt zum Träumen ein - Danke @Ventoux.


----------



## isartrails (20. August 2018)

Ventoux. schrieb:


> meine Gümmelerherz


Das hab ich verstanden.


----------



## McNulty (20. August 2018)

Ventoux. schrieb:


> zur selben Zeit in diesem Restaurant, gab sich aber leider nicht zu erkennen, schade.


Ärgert mich immer noch... War von der Anfahrt wohl noch etwas weggetreten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 3cinos (20. August 2018)

@ Ventoux,
gibt es vom Col Clapier nach Susa jetzt wieder einen Weg?

Unsere Erinnerung an den Col Clapier sind abenteuerlich. 2009 war bei uns im oberen Teil nach der angelegten Militärstraße (Euer Bild) sehr bald "Ende Gelände". Anscheinend gab es einen Bergrutsch.
Weglos übergaben wir teilweise im Steilhang die Bikes, folgten Pfadspuren, an einem Bach (ca 4m tief) gab es keine Brücke und nach Erreichen der Baumgrenze standen die Bäume im 45°-Winkel. Schließlich holte uns die Dunkelheit noch ein....


----------



## Ventoux. (21. August 2018)

3cinos schrieb:


> gibt es vom Col Clapier nach Susa jetzt wieder einen Weg?


Ja gibt es wohl, da wir ja heil herunter gekommen sind  Immerhin sind seit eurem Intermezzo 9 Jahre vergangen.


----------



## Ventoux. (23. August 2018)

*Transalp 2018, 6. Etappe*
Susa - Colle delle Finestre - Assietta Kammstrasse - Colle dell' Assietta - Colle Basset - Sestrière
58 km, 2'814 hM, 6h46'

Die Nacht war sehr heiss, keiner hatte gut und viel geschlafen. Beim Frühstück eröffnete uns Mändu, dass sein sonst schon lädierter Magen nicht mehr mitmache und er hier abbreche. So starteten wir leider nur noch zu zweit zu dieser Etappe.



 

 

 


Der Aufstieg zum Colle delle Finestre zieht sich lang und in unendlichen Serpentinen, aber wunderschön dahin. Zuerst im Wald auf Teerstrasse, später auf Schotter. In den letzten Jahren ist hier der Giro d'Italia mehrmals hinauf gefahren, sicher speziell mit den schmalen Pneus. Bereits überholten uns die ersten geländegängigen Motorräder, welche die Grenzkammstrasse abfahren. Es war ein heisser Tag, aber je höher man kam umso erträglicher wurde es.












Auf dem Colle delle Finestre auf 2'176 M.ü.M. ist für uns noch nicht fertig. Nun geht es verkehrsfrei weiter hoch zum eigentlichen Grenzkamm, während die motorisierten Freaks unten rum mussten. Der Aufstieg wurde im ersten Weltkrieg zur Errichtung der vielen Festungen auf dem Grenzkamm angelegt, für uns Biker heute ein Genuss und die Landschaft einfach grandios..












Via Colle della Vecchia gelangen wir irgendwann zum höchsten Punkt des Grenzkamms auf knapp 2'800 M.ü.M. Wir sind von Susa also wieder 2'300 Höhenmeter an einem Stück hochgefahren. Aber es ist wirklich ein Erlebnis und es lohnt sich definitiv.
Nach einigem Auf und Ab und durch die Caserna und Forte Grand Serein und einem Zwischenstopp in einem Rifugio treffen wir am Colle dell' Assietta wieder auf die eigentliche Grenzkammstrasse, welche vom motorisierten Verkehr befahren werden darf. Später mussten wir einigen Jeeps und Landys ausweichen, die hier ihr Abenteuer suchen.












Der Grenzkamm zieht sich lang, immer wieder kommen fiese Gegensteigungen zu weiteren Pässen, bis wir schliesslich am Colle Basset den letzten Gipfel erreicht haben. Hier hat es einige Motorräder, welche von Oulx hochgekommen sind. Unterwegs wurden wir, wie ich es vom Mont Ventoux kenne, noch von einem Fotografen am Strassenrand abgelichtet.



 


Die Abfahrt nach Sestrière war dann im oberen Teil wieder vom Feinsten. Auf einer kleinen Dorfrundfahrt konnten wir wiederum die Hässlichkeit dieser Skiorte bestaunen und genehmigten uns Bier und Schnupf, bevor wir die Unterkunft bezogen. Anschliessend zogen wir zu Fuss ins Dorf zum Einkaufen, Apero und Pizza essen. Da wir das Frühstück selber besorgen mussten, wollten wir doch mal Abwechslung reinbringen.
Wir gedachten auch Mändu, wie wohl der Emmentaler Bub ohne jegliche Fremdsprachenkenntnisse den Weg Richtung Heimat gefunden habe.


----------



## Ventoux. (27. August 2018)

*Transalp 2018, 7. Etappe*
Sestrière - Col des Thures - Col de Rasis - Pic du Malrif - Abriès
41 km, 1'810 hM, 5h58'

Einige kennen das, tagelang die immer gleiche Kost, irgendwann hat man es gesehen. So kauften wir gestern zur Abwechslung einen Liter Minestrone im Tetrapack, welche wir heute zum Frühstück aufwärmten. War ziemlich lecker und mal was anderes. Wir hatten auf dieser Höhe wieder super geschlafen und verliessen unser Logis auch ziemlich früh, um den schönen Tag ausgiebig geniessen zu können.












Wir fuhren auf der Teerstrasse runter bis Champlas du Col, wo wir auf den ersten schönen Trail hinunter nach Rollières wechselten. Hier im Forum hat mal jemand geschrieben, diesen Weg nicht gefunden zu haben. Hier begann die Steigung ins Val Thuras hinein. Zuerst auf Teer bis Thures, dann Schotterstrasse. Es folgte ein wunderschönes einsames Hochtal, das sich lange dahinzog. Die Einsamkeit war faszinierend, wir fragten uns immer wieder, wie lange man da wohl zu Fuss unterwegs sei, Tagesausflüge zu Fuss sind wohl praktisch nicht möglich. Diese französischen Bergtäler sind viel länger und einsamer als bei uns, keine Einkehrmöglichkeiten, einfach nichts. Unterwegs hörten wir viel Hundegebell, bei der nächsten und einzigen Alphütte waren dann etwa zehn Hunde zum Glück für uns angekettet, aber unverständlich.












Wir konnten bis zu dieser kleinen Hütte auf 2'550 M.ü.M. alles fahren, ein Gemisch von Trails und Weg, einfach herrlich. Hier machten wir ausgiebig Pause, die Suppe reichte tip top bis hier. Der Aufstieg von 250 Höhenmetern auf den Col des Thures war kurz und schnell erledigt.
Auf dem Col des Thures auf 2'797 M.ü.M. empfing uns ein prächtiges Panorama auf beide Seiten, einmal zurück ins Val Thuras und dann voraus ins nächste Tal Richtung Abriès, unserem Tagesziel. Im Hintergrund in den Wolken ist zum ersten Mal der Monviso oder Monte Viso in den Wolken zu erahnen, der Cottische Kaiser, welcher uns in den nächsten Tagen begleiten wird.



 

 


Wir waren aber noch nicht ganz oben, wir wollten noch über den Col Rasis auf 2'921 M.ü.M., um rüber zum Pic Malrif zu gelangen. Die direkte Abfahrt nach Abriès wäre wohl auch schön, aber viel kürzer auf Trail, weil man in Le Roux bereits auf die Teerstrasse kommt und nur mit Gegensteigungen weitere Trails erreichen kann. Unser Aufstieg war ebenfalls kurzweilig und wunderschön, zuletzt mussten wir noch kurz über ein kleines Schneefeld.












Vom Col Rasis ging es runter zu einem kleinen See, dann noch über eine steile und zur teilweise fahrbare Geländestufe, bevor der Weg entlang des Hanges zum Col du Malrif querte. Dieser Weg war leider nur teilweise fahrbar, ziemlich verblockt und am Schluss eine steile Tragstrecke. Ich glaube so steil bin ich noch nie gelaufen mit dem Bike. Vom Col du Malrif schoben wir die Räder noch etwa 40 Höhenmeter rauf zum Pic du Malrif, 2'906 M.ü.M. Hier verweilten wir nochmals und genossen die unglaubliche Aussicht.
















Man sollte ja mit Superlativen eher zurückhaltend sein, man findet immer irgendwo noch etwas besseres. Aber was diese Abfahrt bot war einfach Weltklasse. Ich bin in meiner langen Bikekarriere selten sowas gefahren. 1'365 Höhenmeter feinster Flowtrail mit einigen technischen Finessen drin führen direkt ins Ortszentrum von Abriès. Zuerst über den Bergrücken zum Grand Lac Laus, dann in vielen Kehren einfach nur runter.




In Abriès begaben wir uns sofort zum gemütlichen Teil, um unsere ausgetrockneten Kehlen anzufeuchten und diesen wunderschönen Tag nachwirken zu lassen. Später nach dem Bezug der Unterkunft begaben wir uns mit einer Flasche Rosé bewaffnet an den Fluss, um uns einfach auszustrecken und gemütlich den Abend abzuwarten und uns auf den Ruhetag zu freuen. Wir bekamen auch Nachricht von Mändu, dass er es bis Aosta geschafft hat und sich da in einem Hotel erholt.
In lustiger Gesellschaft von deutschen und französischen Wandergruppen nahmen wir dann das Nachtessen ein. Und was für ein Essen: Polenta mit Käse überbacken und ein Coq au Vin, wie es besser nicht sein könnte, einfach nur köstlich. Nach drei Tellern musste ich aufhören, da es ja noch ein Dessert gab... Was konnte man da erst zum Frühstück erwarten?

*Ruhetag*




Nach diesem sensationellen Nachtessen war das Frühstück eine einzige Enttäuschung, minimalistischer geht's fast nicht mehr. Den Ruhetag genossen wir dann mit rumhängen im Dorf, Mittagessen am Fluss wie zu jugendlichen Zeiten (Ravioli aus der Büchse, ob warm oder kalt, finde ich immer noch sehr lecker) und Mittagsschläfchen. Am Nachmittag stiess dann meine Freundin zu uns, so konnten wir die nächsten zwei Etappen unser Gepäck minimalisieren und den Rest im Auto unterbringen.

Das Nachtessen war dann wieder ein Gedicht, ein Kartoffelgratin wie aus Grossmutters Küche. Es war eine Superstimmung am Tisch und als wir noch zu schnupfen begannen, kriegten sich die Wanderer fast nicht mehr ein, einige meinten sogar es handle sich um irgendwelche Drogen.

Weitere Bilder wie immer in meinem Blog.


----------



## roliK (27. August 2018)

Beeindruckendes Tagespensum! Und das Tal rund um Abries bietet wirklich die feinsten Trails, die ich bisher unter die Reifen bekommen habe - die perfekte Mischung aus Flow und Anspruch, und das alles in einer der schönsten Landschaften in den Alpen. Ich muss da unbedingt wieder hin!


----------



## Fubbes (27. August 2018)

Das Pensum ist mir auch unerklärlich. Ich fahre seit über 20 Jahren Alpencrosse, meist mit guter Fitness. Aber mehr als 1.800 hm plane ich im Schnitt nicht, sonst bleibt der Körper nach wenigen Tagen auf der Strecke. Der Spaß und der Urlaub sowieso. Respekt, Respekt!
Schön zu lesen, dass ihr nicht nur Bier trinkt, sondern nun auch mal ein Fläschchen Wein dabei ist 
Da ich die südlichen Westalpen selbst 2x durchquert habe, bin ich sehr gespannt, wie es weiter geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isartrails (27. August 2018)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Das Pensum ist mir auch unerklärlich. Ich fahre seit über 20 Jahren Alpencrosse, meist mit guter Fitness.


Kann ich so in allem unterstreichen. Das Pensum lässt mich ungläubig staunend zurück. Letzten Sommer erst bei einem Alpencross an den Comersee von wirklich fitten Bikern zu hören bekommen, meine Planungen seien zu streng. Und die waren deutlich jünger als Ventoux.
Einer ist dann am vorletzten Tag "ausgestiegen" und ich muss zugeben, ich werte sowas dann als meine persönliche "Niederlage".


----------



## Ventoux. (27. August 2018)

Ich kann Euch alle beruhigen, wir haben weder ausserordentlich gelitten noch haben wir jeden Tag gegen einen "Kontrollschluss" gekämpft. Wir hatten auch unterwegs genügend Zeit, die Landschaft zu geniessen und ausgedehnte Pausen einzulegen. Es war auch nicht das Ziel, jeden Tag bereits im frühen Nachmittag am Ziel zu sein.
Mein Erfolgsrezept ist, und da werden einige von Euch die Nase rümpfen, das ausgedehnte Grundlagentraining mit dem Rennvelo. Ich bin einfach überzeugt, mit dem Rennvelo viel bessere Grundlagenausdauer zu bekommen als mit dem Bike. Es kommt nicht von ungefähr, dass Profibiker einen grossen Teil ihres Grundlagentrainings auf der Strasse holen. Besonders für diese Transalp habe ich einige mehrstündige Touren, meist über Alpenpässe, absolviert. Kommt dazu, dass ich auch zu Fuss mit Bike sehr gut vorwärts komme, gut 500 hM in der Stunde sind kein Problem. Und mein letzter verbleibender Kollege Fred profitiert halt von 10 kg weniger Körpergewicht als ich.


----------



## baraber (29. August 2018)

Klasse Bericht ! Ich bin weiterhin mit Interresse dabei !!

die Querung über den Col Rasis habe ich im letzten Jahr auch gemacht.
Meine Meinung : da muss man kein Bike dabei haben.
für meine Begriffe auch zu ausgesetzt und errodiert - aber so hat Jeder au anderem Terrain Spass! 

Die Abfahrt vom Malrif ist natürlich dann schon klasse.

Freue mich schon auf die weiteren Etappen !!


----------



## Ventoux. (30. August 2018)

*Transalp 2018, 8. Etappe*
Abriès - St-Véran - Col de la Noire - Maljasset - Col de Mary - Acceglio
74 km, 2'652 hM, 7h50'

Auch heute war das Frühstück leider eine absolute Zumutung. Ausgeruht nach unserem Ruhetag machten wir uns mit leichtem Gepäck auf den Weg.












Abseits der Strasse ging es über Aiguilles hinein ins Tal Richtung St-Véran. Auf Teer- und Forststrassen und einigen Trails erreichten wir dann das höchstgelegene, dauerhaft bewohnte Dorf Europas.












Weit ins Tal hinein zieht sich die Schotterstrasse, vorbei an der Chapelle de Clausis bis kurz vor das Refuge de la Blanche. Wir konnten wieder alles fahren bis auf 2'480 M.ü.M. Das Refuge liessen wir links liegen und rasteten lieber in der schönen Natur mit Wurst und Käse. Von da an ging es knapp 500 Höhenmeter hoch, das Meiste mit dem Bike auf den Schultern. Der Blick zurück zeigte uns auch noch den Lac de la Blanche.








Mit dem Col de la Noire auf 2'955 M.ü.M. hatten wir den höchsten Punkt der Tour erreicht. Wir konnten die 3'000-er Marke also nicht ganz knacken. Der Blick in die Tiefe zum Lac de la Noire liess bereits einen wunderschönen Trail vermuten.












Und es war tatsächlich so, ein Hammertrail führte runter ins Val Ubaye. Einmal mehr ein Genuss, nur unterbrochen von einer ziemlich heiklen Felspassage. Davon gibt's ja einiges zu lesen und Bilder hier im Forum. Wir zirkelten unsere Räder umständlich durch die Felsstufe, ich setzte mich dabei ziemlich unsanft auf den harten Untergrund. Wieso dieser Trail nicht einfach geradeaus auf die grüne Wiese führt bleibt ein Rätsel. Kurz vor dem Col de Longet, einer anderen Transalp-Variante, bogen wir ins Haupttal ab.








Der wunderschöne Trail führte weiter über saftige Schafweiden und später noch durch eine kleine Schlucht. Hier machten wir auch die ersten Bekanntschaften mit Herdenschutzhunden, die aber allesamt friedlich verliefen. Gleichzeitig war auch eine Dreiergruppe Trailrunner in der gleichen Richtung unterwegs. Wir mussten teilweise richtig Gas geben, um nicht immer wieder von ihnen überholt zu werden.
Dann machten wir auf einer Alp noch diesen makabren Fund, ein wohl vor längerer Zeit abgestürztes Kleinflugzeug. Das Blaue in der Mitte ist der Motorblock. Die Teile bleiben wohl liegen, Souvenirjäger werden vermutlich nach und nach alles verschwinden lassen.




In Maurin war dann der Spass zu Ende. Hier begann die Steigung zum Col de Mary oder auch Col de Maurin. Wir rasteten noch ausgiebig auf einer schönen Schafweide, ich konnte endlich meine mitgeführten Ravioli essen. Der Trail zum Pass war grösstenteils fahrbar, einige Schiebestrecken unterbrachen den Fahrspass. Im Netz gibt es Berichte und Bilder, wonach hier sogar Motorräder über den Pass fahren. Im letzten Teil des Aufstiegs und während der ganzen Abfahrt wurden wir immer wieder von Gewittern mit teilweise Graupelschauern eingedeckt. Das und die nachlassende Vorderbremse von Fred vermiesten uns die eigentlich wiederum schöne Abfahrt. Leider bleibt ab Grange Ciarviera grösstenteils nur die Teerstrasse, wenn man nicht zusätzliche Höhenmeter einbauen will.

Pflotschnass kamen wir im Hotel Marmote in Acceglio an, wo uns der Kellner aber sofort den Skiraum zeigte und die Skischuh- und Raumheizung in Gang setzte. Was für ein Service! Ich war auch gespannt auf dieses Hotel als Alternative zur Pension Ceaglio in Marmora weiter vorne im Tal. Aber es ist keine Alternative, alleine das Essen kommt nicht annähernd an das Ceaglio ran.


----------



## Ventoux. (1. September 2018)

*Transalp 2018, 9. Etappe*
Acceglio - Passo della Gardetta - Maira Stura Kammstrasse - Sambuco - Vinadio - Shutle nach Therme di Valdieri
44 km, 1'530 hM, 4h37'

Es zeichnete sich wieder ein wunderschöner und heisser Tag ab. Nach dem leider für uns späten Frühstück, das aber wieder einmal seinen Namen verdient hat, ging es direkt in die Steigung Richtung Gardetta.












An ein Einrollen ist nicht zu denken, eine steile Teerstrase führt über Pratorotondo hoch. Kurz nach Viviere beginnt dann die Schotterstrasse, ebenso steil. Bei den Resten der Caserna Grange Calandra ist dann fertig lustig, man schiebt und trägt praktisch alles bis zum Gardettapass. Ich hatte es mir ein wenig angenehmer vorgestellt.



 


Unterwegs besuchten wir noch einen alten Bunker aus dem ersten Weltkrieg. Überall sind nun Reste aus dieser Zeit zu sehen. Auf dem Passo della Gardetta auf 2'437 M.ü.M. war es dann geschafft, die Aussicht auf einen Kaffee im Rifugio und die Weiterfahrt ohne Laufpassagen beflügelten uns.







 

 


Noch eine kurze Abfahrt mit Fotohalt bei den Munggen, welche hier das Geschehen auf dem Weg relativ locker nehmen, dann machten wir Pause im Rifugio Gardetta. Fred und ich schwelgten sofort in Erinnerungen an frühere Aufenthalte hier im Valle Maira. Weiter ging es auf und ab auf der berühmten Maira Stura Kammstrasse, vorbei an diesem Felsen, welcher auf unzähligen Bilder im Netz verewigt ist. Es war auch bereits einiger Verkehr unterwegs. Mit einem Motorrad mag das ja noch gehen, wäre sicher auch ein Erlebnis, aber wie das die Leute in den Jeeps und Landys hin und her geschüttelt hat, das dürfte kein wirkliches Vergnügen sein. Die waren zum Teil so langsam, dass sie uns sogar auf ebener Strecke vorbeiwinkten.



 


Über Colle Cologna und Colle Margherina und vorbei an weiteren Kriegsruinen gelangen wir auf den Colle Bandia. Überall sind mittlerweile auch E-Bike Routen ausgeschildert. Von hier stachen wir dann über Gias Chiaffrea runter nach Sambuco.







 


Zuerst Flurweg, den man aber über Trails abkürzen kann. Hier zeigte sich bereits, dass es mit der Bremse von Fred wirklich nicht mehr zum Besten stand, er vermutete, dass sie dringend entlüftet werden müsste. Was dann aber durch die Schlucht bis runter nach Sambuco folgt war einfach nur Hammer, ein Traumtrail, wie er im Bilderbuche steht. Wir fuhren weiter abseits der Strasse Tal auswärts nach Vinadio.

In weiser Voraussicht hatte ich meine Freundin hierhin bestellt mit dem Auto. Die schwache Bremse von Fred, die fortgeschrittene Tageszeit wegen dem späten Morgenessen und die geplanten 3'100 Höhenmeter an diesem Tag zwangen uns dazu, hier die Etappe abzubrechen. Geplant wäre der Übergang über den Colletto di Valscura nach Therme di Valdieri. Es wurmt mich noch heute, dass wir diesen unbekannten Pass nicht machen konnten.

So sind wir mit dem Auto nach Cuneo gefahren, um die Bremse von Fred entlüften zu lassen. Leider waren die Bikegeschäfte geschlossen, wollten erst in drei Tagen liefern oder hatten schlicht kein Werkzeug für die Sram-Bremse. Fred musste sich wohl oder über für die letzten beiden Etappe mit schwächerer Bremsleistung begnügen.

So fuhren wir mit dem Auto nach Therme di Valdieri, wo wir unsere Unterkunft bezogen. Nach einigen kühlenden Drinks und einem feinen Nachtessen bezogen wir unser Nachtlager. Mitten in der Nacht plötzlich grosse Unruhe, Fred und meine Freundin standen im Zimmer und sagten, es sei ein Tier im Zimmer. Tatsächlich kam ein Marder ins Zimmer, knabberte zuerst an den Rucksäcken, was die beiden aufwachen liess, rannte dann über Fred's Bettdecke und unser Bettgestell am Kopfende, in dem Moment wo ich auch aufstand mir über die Füsse wieder auf den Balkon zurück, wo er herkam.


----------



## mauntnmad (1. September 2018)

Einfach schön, beim Lesen immer wieder an eigene Erlebnisse erinnert zu werden. Sehr schöner Bericht, die Streckenwahl gefällt mir sehr gut (nur diesen Anstieg zum Passo Gardetta mach ich nicht nochmal ) Auch bei euerer Power schließe ich mich den Vorrednern an, großen Respekt. Vielen Dank fürs Berichten.


----------



## Fubbes (1. September 2018)

3.100 hm auf einem Alpencross mit Gepäck und inklusive Tragepassagen ... wundert mich nicht, dass das nicht geklappt hat. Schade um den fehlenden Bericht zu deiner Alternative zur Bassa di Druos ist es aber auch.
Hat euch die Unterkunft in Therme di Valdieri, wirklich gefallen? Ich bin da im Vorbeifahren mal rein und direkt wieder raus.


----------



## Ventoux. (2. September 2018)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Hat euch die Unterkunft in Therme di Valdieri, wirklich gefallen


War für eine Nacht nicht schlecht, Nacht- und Morgenessen waren guter Durchschnitt, Zimmer auch.


----------



## McNulty (2. September 2018)

Wärt ihr dann über das Rifugio Cotta di Ceva "direkt" hoch oder trotzdem über den Lombardia? 
Schwache Bremse: Nigelnagelneue Beläge helfen manchmal das Entlüften rauszuzögern...


----------



## Ventoux. (2. September 2018)

McNulty schrieb:


> Wärt ihr dann über das Rifugio Cotta di Ceva "direkt" hoch


Ja wäre so geplant gewesen, von Pratolungo hoch. Die Variante mit Shuttle auf den Lombardia und dann Baisse du Druos haben wir auch noch studiert, aber eben wegen der Bremsen auch fallen gelassen.



McNulty schrieb:


> Nigelnagelneue Beläge


Haben wir natürlich schon gewechselt am Abend vorher. Hat ein wenig gebessert, aber halt nicht zufriedenstellend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ventoux. (4. September 2018)

*Transalp 2018, 10. Etappe*
Therme di Valdieri - Entraque - Col du Sabion - Col de Tende - Ligurische Grenzkammstrasse - Rifugio Don Barbera
65 km, 2'345 hM, 6h38'

Heute ging es wieder mit vollem Rucksack los. Mehr oder weniger ausgeschlafen (der nächtliche Besucher wirkte doch noch bei einigen nach), machten wir uns auf den Weg.








 


Wir fuhren zuerst rasant auf der Teerstrasse runter bis fast nach Valdieri, wo wir dann Richtung Entracque abbogen. Bis irgendwo nach Trinità war die Strasse noch geteert und wir kamen flott voran, dann wechselte es auf Wald- und Flurstrassen. Hier überholten wir auch zwei deutsche Biker, welche wir später nochmal sehen sollten. Es wurde bereits steil und wir mussten einige Male schieben. An einem wunderschönen Wasserfall verpflegten wir uns unter Beobachtung eines Fuchses.



 

 


In Gias Valéra war dann fertig mit Weg, hier begann dann der ziemlich leidige Trail durchs ganze Tal hinein bis zuhinterst in den Kessel. Es war fast nichts fahrbar, alles verblockt und verschissen von Kühen und Schafen und wir mussten viel schieben. Der erste Teil des finalen Aufstiegs zum Col du Sabion führte durch viel Gebüsch, welche mit dem Bike auf den Schultern teilweise mühsam zum durchqueren waren.












An diesem kleinen See war es dann schon viel alpiner und schöner und es ging nicht mehr weit zum Pass. Wir hatten auch noch viel Freude an einer ganzen Kolonie Steinböcke, welche friedlich weideten.
Auf dem Col du Sabion auf 2'327 M.ü.M. war dieser mühsame Aufstieg endlich geschafft. Hier tritt man auf französischer Seite auch wieder in den Nationalpark Mercantour ein, wo Bikes auch verboten sind, dachte ich. Und prompt sassen auf dem Pass zwei Parkranger beim Mittagessen. Sie beachteten uns aber nicht und auf der Parktafel war unter all den Verboten kein Bikeverbot auszumachen. In unserer Fantasie rochen wir hier bereits das Meer...












Also sassen wir auf und nahmen den hübschen Trail unter die Stollen, welcher zur Strasse Richtung Col de Tende führt. Auf der Strasse waren wir bereits wieder aus dem Park raus. Am Col de Tende, welcher als südlichster der grossen Alpenpässe gilt, machten wir dann oberhalb des Fort Centrals, einer riesigen Festung aus dem ersten Weltkrieg, inmitten von vielen Motorrädern Rast. Das Wasser war bereits knapp und hier oben gab es keine Möglichkeit aufzufüllen.

In der langen Steigung durch das Skigebiet von Limone Piemonte kam bei der Bergstation des obersten Liftes endlich ein Brunnen mit wunderbarem kühlen Nass. Offenbar neu ist, dass ab Col de Tende die Offroader für die Benützung der Ligurischen Grenzkammstrasse bezahlen müssen und erfreulich für uns, Montag und Dienstag ist die Strasse für den motorisierten Verkehr gesperrt. Wir haben die Strasse also ganz alleine für uns.



 

 


In vier langen Steigungen geht es über die Pässe Colle Campanino, Col de la Perle, Col de la Boaira und Col de Malabergue zum Col des Seigneurs oder Colle Signiori. Das letzte Stück vor dem Signiori war lange nicht mehr so brutal steinig, wie es bei meiner Tour im 2013 noch war.



 


Hier war dann das Tagwerk geschafft, das Rifugio Don Barbera, unser Tagesziel lag ein paar Meter weiter unten uns zu Füssen. Wir waren zeitig da und genossen den restlichen Nachmittag draussen an der Sonne mit herrlich kühlem Poretti (richtig, kein Moretti) und einigen Schnupfs. Da konnte Fred noch lachen, später beim Duschen rutschte er so unglücklich aus, dass er sich eine tiefe Schnittwunde am Ellbogen holte. Es ist immer das Gleiche, da fährt man tagelang die wildesten Trails und nicht passiert und dann so eine Unachtsamkeit.

Kurz vor dem Nachtessen trafen dann auch noch die zwei Deutschen ein, welche wir am Morgen überholt hatten. Das Nachtessen war lecker, überragend aber das Risotto aus dem grossen Kessel zur Vorspeise. Wir konnten uns nun auch noch ausgiebig mit den deutschen Bikern unterhalten, über woher und wohin, Rucksäcke, die fast doppelt so schwer waren wir unsere und allgemeines Bikelatein. Nur schnupfen wollten auch diese Beiden nicht mit uns.


----------



## isartrails (4. September 2018)

Ventoux. schrieb:


> *...* Nationalpark Mercantour ein, wo Bikes auch verboten sind, dachte ich. Und prompt sassen auf dem Pass zwei Parkranger beim Mittagessen. Sie beachteten uns aber nicht und auf der Parktafel war unter all den Verboten kein Bikeverbot auszumachen.


Echt jetzt?! Hast du das fotografiert? Kann ich kaum glauben. Ich kenn die Tafeln nur mit dem Bikeverbot.


----------



## Fubbes (4. September 2018)

Das stand am Col del Sabbione 2010. Radverbot ist eindeutig zu sehen:


----------



## Ventoux. (5. September 2018)

Leider habe ich die Tafel nicht fotografiert. Aber ich bin 100 Pro sicher, dass diesen Sommer kein Bikeverbot drauf stand, wir haben die Tafel lange genug studiert, da mir ja die Thematik bewusst war. Seit 2010 kann sich viel getan haben.

 


Ich habe zwei Bilder im Netz gefunden, eins von 2012 und eins von 2014, wo das Bikeverbot weg ist. Man sieht auch im Vergleich mit @Fubbes Bild, dass auf der Tafel gebastelt wurde. Vielleicht hat einfach jemand das kleine Schildchen wieder entfernt.


----------



## Fubbes (5. September 2018)

Ventoux. schrieb:


> Vielleicht hat einfach jemand das kleine Schildchen wieder entfernt.


Oder ein netter Biker hat sie weggekratzt


----------



## cschaeff (5. September 2018)

Unwissenheit schützt nicht vor Strafe...


----------



## Fubbes (5. September 2018)

Zwei lässige Ranger aber schon ...


----------



## isartrails (5. September 2018)

Das ist ja hochinteressant. Wenn die Aufhebung des Verbots tatsächlich von offizieller Stelle beschlossen wurde, dann besteht möglicherweise Hoffnung, dass die Parkverwaltungen französischer Nationalparks auch in anderen Fällen eine "lässigere" Sichtweise entwickeln.
Es gibt ja genügend Fälle, wo man als Biker in französischen Nationalpark lediglich auf breiten Wegen unterwegs wäre, aber nicht einmal dort geduldet wurde.
Wird wohl kein Weg daran vorbeiführen, ein offizielles Statement anzufordern.


----------



## mauntnmad (6. September 2018)

Vielleicht weis man in der Gite in Trinita was? Die hätten sicher ein positives Interesse.
...wieder eine gute Tagesetappe auch wenns erst mal bergab geht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ventoux. (6. September 2018)

Im Nachhinein betrachtet wäre es natürlich naheliegend gewesen, gleich die beiden Ranger zu fragen. Aber an das dachten wir in dem Moment natürlich nicht.


----------



## Ventoux. (6. September 2018)

*Transalp 2018, 11. Etappe*
Rifugio Don Barbera - Ligurische Grenzkammstrasse - Ventimiglia
82 km, 1'118 hM, 5h44'

Bereits bricht der letzte Tag unserer Westalpentour an. Es steht noch der Rest der Ligurischen Grenzkammstrasse an, bevor der letzte Singletrail abgefahren wird. Dieses letzte Frühstück war noch einmal unterirdisch mager aufgestellt. In einem Rifugio mit mehrheitlich Wanderer und Biker muss doch ein währschaftes Frühstück auf den Tisch.




Panorama am frühen Morgen von meinem Bett aus, herrlich.

Schnell hatten wir unser kümmerliches Morgenessen verdrückt und machten uns auf den Weg. Vom Colle Signiori, auf den wir als erstes wieder zurück mussten, sahen wir weit im Westen die gestern zurückgelegte Strecke.












Im ersten Anstieg sahen wir auch lange zurück auf das Rifugio. Es war noch schön kühl und angenehm zu fahren, der Weg auch nicht grob und (noch) ohne Geholper.








Bis an den Fuss zum Tanarello ging es nun kilometerweit mehrheitlich leicht abwärts. Immer wieder hörten oder sahen wir Kuh- und Schafherden, die Herdenschutzhunde beachteten oder bemerkten uns zum Glück nicht. Vor der letzten Alp am Tanarello hatte ich schon lange ein Trauma, mein Erlebnis damals auf meiner Tour war noch nicht vergessen. Diesmal war aber Betrieb auf der Alp und die Herdenschutzhunde schliefen, so dass sie uns auch nicht bemerkten. Nun ging es hoch zum Passo del Tanarello, wir waren immer noch auf 2'045 M.ü.M.




Panorama vom Tanarello

Was dann kam war einfach nur brutal. Die Abfahrt vom Tanarello bis zum Colle Ardente ist dermassen steinig und rau, dass man nur in gemächlichem Tempo vorwärts kommt, mit dem Hardtail sowieso. Über die Pässe Sanson und Bertrand bis zum Passo della Valletta wurde es dann wieder besser und wir kamen zügig voran. Obwohl man gefühlt mehrheitlich abwärts fährt, ist man hier immer noch auf 1'900 M.ü.M.







 

 

 


Hier begann nun der Trail, auf den wir uns noch freuten. Ich hatte bereits im Internet Bilder gesehen, hier wurde er auch Bicknell Trail benannt. Knapp zehn Kilometer führt er oft ziemlich ausgesetzt und mit einigen kleineren Gegensteigungen versehen spektakulär bis zum Col de Muraton, dem letzten von 46 Pässen unserer Tour. Gute, einige davon sind nicht wirkliche Pässe und liegen in einer Senke, haben aber eine offizielle Bezeichnung. An einem heissen Südhang war auch alles voller wildem Lavendel, wunderschön. Gegen Ende wurde der Trail auch wieder rauer, so dass wir uns nun doch nach einer einigermassen ruhigeren Abfahrt sehnten. Aber wir mussten uns noch gedulden, die finale Abfahrt bis zu den ersten Häusern im Valle Nervia schüttelte uns ebenfalls noch richtig durch. Als wir zum ersten mal seit zwei Tagen wieder auf eine Teerstrasse kamen, meinte Fred, das sei wie Weihnachten.



 

 

 


In Dolceaqua konnten wir dann endlich unser langersehntes kühlendes Getränk ergattern. Nun war es also vorbei, es ging nur noch auf Teer bis ans Meer und es war sehr heiss hier unten. Bei der Ortstafel Ventimiglia mussten wir einen asiatischen Touristen fast nötigen, dass er von uns dieses historische Bild schoss. Am Strand von Ventimiglia wurden wir schon mit Bier zum Finisherfoto erwartet. Nach ein paarmal leer schlucken ob des Erlebten stürzten wir uns jauchzend ins Mittelmeer.

Da wir bereits um 15 Uhr abfahrbereit waren, fuhren wir noch am selben Tag via Turin, Simplon und Lötschbergtunnel zurück nach Hause.

*Fazit*
Diese Westalpentour ist ein prägendes Erlebnis, das ich wohl nie vergessen werde. Es hat einfach alles gepasst, von der Tourenplanung über die Zusammensetzung der Gruppe bis zum Wetter. Das urtümliche Biken in wilden Gegenden kam noch voll zum tragen. Weitere Mehrtagestouren sind auf jeden Fall bereits in Aussicht.

Die doch recht happigen Tagesabschnitte machten uns überhaupt keine Probleme. Wir waren weder körperlich noch moralisch irgendwann am Anschlag und haben nie gegen einen "Kontrollschluss" gekämpft. Wir hatten auch unterwegs genügend Zeit, die Landschaft zu geniessen und ausgedehnte Pausen einzulegen. Es war auch nicht das Ziel, jeden Tag bereits im frühen Nachmittag am Ziel zu sein. Mit wenigen kleinen Änderungen kann ich die Tour jedem Westalpenliebhaber nur empfehlen.

Die Erfahrungen mit dem Gepäck aus der letztjährigen Mont Blanc Umrundung konnte ich wieder 1:1 umsetzten. Mit der genau gleichen Packliste hatte ich wiederum weder zu viel noch zu wenig Gepäck dabei.

Die Buchung aller Übernachtungen zum voraus hat sich sehr gelohnt. Entspannt konnten wir jeweils die Tagesetappe machen mit der Gewissheit zu wissen, wo man übernachtet. In den meisten Unterkünften mussten wir nur für die effektiv Anwesenden bezahlen, die Kosten für die Ausgefallen wurden auch ohne Stornierung meistens erlassen.

*Statistik*

805 km
25'429 Höhenmeter, davon rund 5'400 schiebend oder tragend
77h45' Bewegungszeit
46 Pässe (alles was als Pass bezeichnet ist, auch Pässe in einem Gebirgssattel)


----------



## Fubbes (6. September 2018)

Glückwunsch! Ordentliche Leistung, auch für den Hintern.


----------



## isartrails (6. September 2018)

Saubere Leistung! Glückwunsch.





Ventoux. schrieb:


> Im Nachhinein betrachtet wäre es natürlich naheliegend gewesen, gleich die beiden Ranger zu fragen.


Ich hab mich nicht getraut, es zu schreiben...


----------



## isartrails (6. September 2018)

Da ich übermorgen selber dort bin, hätt' ich noch ein paar Fragen zur Abfahrt vom Passo Tanarello.

- Die mündet ja beim Passo Colle Ardente (oder Collardente) auf die Kammstraße. Seid ihr nördlich (Wanderweg, französische Seite) oder südlich (Straße, italienische Seite) um den Monte Collardente bis zur Bassa Sanson (ost)? Bin die Strecke zwar mal zu Fuß gewandert, hab aber keine rechte Erinnerung mehr.
- In der Folge: seid ihr über den Weg zur Tête de la Nava, oder auf der Straße zum Monte Grai?
- Den Abstecher (hin und zurück) zum Balcon de Martha habt ihr euch vermutlich geschenkt?
- Sentiero Bicknell: Den ausgesetzten Pfad im Bereich M. Pietravecchia und M. Torraggio habt ihr auf der westlichen Seite nach dem Passo Incisa genommen? Der östliche heißt auch Bicknell, ist aber weniger ausgesetzt.
- Vom Col Corbeau zum Passo Muratone: welche Seite? Frankreich oder Italien? Ich bin seinerzeit zu Fuß auf der französischen Seite gewandert, habe aber ebenfalls keine Erinnerung mehr, ob das gut zum biken wäre.
- wo genau seid ihr vom Höhenkamm abgefahren? Wenn man am Muratonepass abfährt, kommt man nach Pigna. Du hast aber Dolceacqua geschrieben...

Thanks.


----------



## Fubbes (6. September 2018)

Wie wäre es mit einem GPS-Track von @Ventoux. ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grossvater (6. September 2018)

Ventoux. schrieb:


> Die doch recht happigen Tagesabschnitte machten uns überhaupt keine Probleme. Wir waren weder körperlich noch moralisch irgendwann am Anschlag...


Auch von mir dafür erstmal ein doppelter  und Glückwunsch, dass alles so gut funktioniert hat. Sehr geile Tour.

Vielen Dank für den super schönen Bericht 
Kommt alles in meine Ideenkiste. 1:1 wird’s mir wohl leider nie möglich sein.
Entweder auf mind 14 Tage strecken oder gleich  auf 2x teilen


----------



## Ventoux. (7. September 2018)

Hier meine Ergänzungen und der GPS-Track.



isartrails schrieb:


> - Die mündet ja beim Passo Colle Ardente (oder Collardente) auf die Kammstraße. Seid ihr nördlich (Wanderweg, französische Seite) oder südlich (Straße, italienische Seite) um den Monte Collardente bis zur Bassa Sanson (ost)? Bin die Strecke zwar mal zu Fuß gewandert, hab aber keine rechte Erinnerung mehr.


Wir sind südlich auf der Strasse geblieben.



isartrails schrieb:


> - In der Folge: seid ihr über den Weg zur Tête de la Nava, oder auf der Straße zum Monte Grai?


Ebenfalls auf der Strasse.



isartrails schrieb:


> - Den Abstecher (hin und zurück) zum Balcon de Martha habt ihr euch vermutlich geschenkt?


Genau, haben wir nicht gemacht.



isartrails schrieb:


> - Sentiero Bicknell: Den ausgesetzten Pfad im Bereich M. Pietravecchia und M. Torraggio habt ihr auf der westlichen Seite nach dem Passo Incisa genommen? Der östliche heißt auch Bicknell, ist aber weniger ausgesetzt.


Hier haben wir den westlichen auf französicher Seite genommen.



isartrails schrieb:


> - Vom Col Corbeau zum Passo Muratone: welche Seite? Frankreich oder Italien? Ich bin seinerzeit zu Fuß auf der französischen Seite gewandert, habe aber ebenfalls keine Erinnerung mehr, ob das gut zum biken wäre.


Hier blieben wir auf der italienischen Seite.



isartrails schrieb:


> - wo genau seid ihr vom Höhenkamm abgefahren? Wenn man am Muratonepass abfährt, kommt man nach Pigna. Du hast aber Dolceacqua geschrieben...


Ja wir sind in der Nähe von Pigna unten auf die Talstrasse gekommen, von hier dann nach Dolceaqua, s. Track.

Ja es gäbe wohl noch viele Möglichkeiten, sich auf dem Ligurischen Grenzkamm auszutoben. Bin gespannt, was Du unternimmst und berichtest. Wie ich jetzt auch noch gehört habe, sollen die östlichen Täler davon ebenso interessant sein.


----------



## Ventoux. (7. September 2018)

Vielen Dank für den regen Zuspruch und die Kommentare zu unserer Transalp. So macht es Lust zu bloggen 
Ich bin nun drei Wochen in meiner zweiten Heimat, in der Provence am Fusse des Mont Ventoux, in den Ferien  
Da Jagdsaison ist und ich keine Lust auf ein paar Bleikugeln im Hintern habe, bin ich nur auf dem Rennvelo unterwegs.
Weitere Fragen werde ich dann nach meiner Rückkehr beantworten können.
Viel Spass allerseits und schöne Zeit wünsche ich.


----------



## isartrails (7. September 2018)

Ventoux. schrieb:


> Hier meine Ergänzungen


Vielen Dank.
Ich werde berichten. Heute, ganz ohne Bike, in Entracque im Centro Faunistico schon Wölfe gesehen. Mal was anderes.


----------



## isartrails (17. Januar 2019)

isartrails schrieb:


> Ventoux. schrieb:
> 
> 
> > *...* Nationalpark Mercantour ein, wo Bikes auch verboten sind, dachte ich. Und prompt sassen auf dem Pass zwei Parkranger beim Mittagessen. Sie beachteten uns aber nicht und auf der Parktafel war unter all den Verboten kein Bikeverbot auszumachen.
> ...


Ich habe schlechte Nachricht von der Nationalpark-Verwaltung: Der Abschnitt vom Col de Sabion zur Baisse de Peirefique über das Gebiet des Mercantour-Nationalparks ist und bleibt für Biker verboten.
Die Verwaltung hat auf meine Anfrage geantwortet.

_circulation entre le Sabion et Peyrafique
Bonjour,

Vous avez quelques pistes autorisées en coeur de parc national du Mercantour, que vous trouverez sur le site internet du PNM http://www.mercantour-parcnational.fr/fr/le-parc-national-du-mercantour/la-reglementation. il y a un lien pour l'arrêté 2013-10 qui indique les pistes autorisées e coeur de parc.
*Mais entre le col de Sabion et la baisse de Peyrafique, nous ne sommes pas dans ce cas. Vous ne pouvez donc pas emprunter ce chemin en vélo.*
De notre côté , nous tacherons de rendre la signalétique plus explicite.
Merci pour votre remarque, votre demande et l'intérêt que vous portez à notre vallée et au Mercantour.
Bonne route,

Secteur Roya-Bevera_​
Folgt man dem Link, gelangt man auf die Seite, welche die Einschränkungen innerhalb des Nationalparks genauer beschreibt.
Unterhalb des Abschnitts, der sich auf das Mountainbiken bezieht, gibt es einen Download-Link des speziell dafür gültigen Erlasses (_arrêté 2013-10_) des NP-Direktors. In diesem werden alle Ausnahmen des Verbotes aufgeführt.
Der Col de Sabion gehört nicht dazu.
Sie schreiben noch, dass sie die fehlende Verbotsmarkierung ersetzen werden...
Die Mail-Antwort kam von der Abteilung Roya-Bevera und die wissen ziemlich genau, was sie schreiben. 
:-(

Ich stell die Info auch noch auf dem von mir begonnenen Thread ein.


----------



## Fubbes (18. Januar 2019)

Respekt! 
Du bist wahrscheinlich der erste hier im IBC, der sich die Mühe macht, bei der Verwaltung nachzufragen.
Danke für die Info, auch wenn sich dadurch nichts ändert.


----------



## isartrails (18. Januar 2019)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Du bist wahrscheinlich der erste hier im IBC, der sich die Mühe macht, bei der Verwaltung nachzufragen.


Danke, so war ich schon als Kind. Wenn ich was wissen will, dann stelle ich eine Frage. Und zwar dem, der sie mir beantworten kann.
So ein Forum ist ja eine tolle Sache, aber ehrlich, all das hier läuft bei mir unter "Erfahrungsaustausch", mehr nicht. Wenn ich über eine Sache Gewissheit haben möchte, muss ich an die Quellen ran.


----------



## McNulty (15. August 2019)

Da sucht man nach nem Pass Rifugio Bezzi - Col du Rocher Blanc - Le Fenil - Val d'Isère und wer war schon? Der Ventoux. Wärst du so nett und stellt mal den Track ein oder schickst ihn mir? Ein weiteres Puzzlestück für das nächste Projekt


----------



## Ventoux. (16. August 2019)

Hier der Track. Den Schluss sind wir nicht mehr ganz so gefahren, wir wechselten am Stausee auf die Strasse.


----------



## McNulty (16. August 2019)

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isartrails (20. August 2019)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Du bist wahrscheinlich der erste hier im IBC, der sich die Mühe macht, bei der Verwaltung nachzufragen.


Manchmal lohnt sich Hartnäckigkeit! 
Heute Antwort vom geschäftsführenden Direktor des PN de la Vanoise erhalten (nachdem meine Anfrage erst 3x ignoriert wurde): Das Bike Schieben ist in der Kernzone des NP nicht verboten, man bekommt keinen Strafbescheid. Aber man muss damit rechnen, von einem Parkwächter diesbezüglich nochmals ausdrücklich darauf hingewiesen zu werden. Auch Aufsitzen ist verboten.
Für mich ist das eine gute Nachricht, denn ich wollte die Passage am Col de la Vanoise durch den NP machen und mit dem Schiebegebot kann ich bei der Länge des Abschnitts leben.


----------

